# Live in Singapore for a year?



## Billt4sf (Nov 20, 2016)

My wife and I are looking to travel the world, one region at a time. We are currently in Bali, doing lots of scuba diving. We like the diving ad Asia, but we probably want to try somewhere more developed than Bali at some point, and we are thinking of Singapore next, maybe around the turn of the year 2017 – 18. 

Maybe I should say we WERE thinking of Singapore, I recently heard it's difficult to get a longstay visa for a tourist. 

Any comments ad suggestions welcome.

I do not have a well-research opinion on how hard it would be get a longstay visa. (In Indonesia, we typically have to leave the country for a day every 60 days, often to Singapore ha ha ha! and then return and pay $35 each time). We're retired so we don't want to work. 

A Second question is where to live? We would want a location that is quiet, and hopefully not too crowded. Is that possible in Singapore? We are in our 60’s so we don’t want a party scene.

Our budget is up to $3500 USD MAX per month for living expenses, not including travel. 

I am looking for responses from individuals living in Singapore, not from agencies.

Thanks, looking forward to any useful comments!

- Bill & Emily


----------



## teckwhye (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi Bill & Emily, I just returned to the US after living in Singapore for 4 years. $3.5K should be sufficient since rentals have dropped recently plus you mentioned this excludes travel. My bigger concern is if you can rent a place for 1 year if you are not on a long term visa. Afaik, the only long term visa available for your situation would be employment based. What you could potentially do is rent master bedroom for few months without having to sign a lease. With this budget you can definitely find a quiet place away from the city. Unlike Indonesia, its not easy to leave country for a day and try getting back into SG. Immigration will allow it couple of times but once they realize you are trying to stay long term, they will definitely refuse entry. This has happened to many people in recent times. Let me know if you need more info.


----------



## Billt4sf (Nov 20, 2016)

teckwhye said:


> Unlike Indonesia, its not easy to leave country for a day and try getting back into SG. Immigration will allow it couple of times but once they realize you are trying to stay long term, they will definitely refuse entry. This has happened to many people in recent times. Let me know if you need more info.


It's hard to know what to do with this kind of situation -- maybe you can get back in, maybe not. Ugh. 

- Bill


----------



## kudians (Jan 4, 2017)

Some landlords who are in the process of selling their apt/units, will give on a short term, but the difficult part is finding such deals. Its not that easy.

Another option is you sign for two year lease with a clause stating that if you visa is not extended you will have to break the lease. Most foreign workers in Singapore (on Employment pass) have that clause in their contract. As there have been many cases even my friends whose visa didn't not get renewed and they have to pack the bags with in 15-30 days. (Yes its quick, you loose your job / home / friends)

Slightly more expensive option is to check Airbnb / Tripadvisor.. Some of them may give discounts for long term leases.

Yet another option is finding someone who is letting individual rooms (most cases its Master bedroom so it will have a toilet ensuite) these leases are usually flexible. but you will not have full privacy and may have to share teh living room with landlord etc..


----------



## kudians (Jan 4, 2017)

And you could use this site to find "www .propertyguru .com .sg"

Unfortunately Singapore market is driven by agents , there is not much private transactions. So you are stuck with going through an agent unless you choose via Airbnb or trip advisor.


Since I am new I can post URLs so have deliberate left some white spaces in the Link / URL remove them before you copy it on your browser.

All the best. Having said that Singapore is a great, safe and convenient place. One of the best public transport network for big cities imho.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Your plan will not work!
For one, you can only stay up to 89 days on a tourist visa (incl. all possible extensions) and then have to stay away from the country for a long period (there if no official rule for the length required, but a general rule of thumb is stay away as long as you were in the country, in order to not arouse suspicion). And that is the only non-employment option available (unless you are able to invest millions ...).
And then, renting residential property is only allowed (by law!) on a residence visa and for periods of 6 months or longer. With a tourist visa, you are limited to hotels, hostels and services apartments. For those your budget is not enough by far.


----------

